# Kleinunternehmer: IHK Brief - Reaktion?



## zhou (2. April 2010)

Hey,
ich habe Anfang des Jahres ein Kleinunternehmer-Gewerbe beantragt und führe dieses seit einigen Wochen. Nun habe ich einen Brief der IHK Berlin bekommen, die mich als neues Mitglied der IHK Berlin begrüßt und mich mit den Worten "Neben unseren umfangreichen Serviceangeboten gestalten wir als Stimme der Wirtschaft [....] Interesse geweckt? Dann melden Sie sich einfach unter [...] an [...] Dort erhalten Sie [...] und den damit verbundenen *Beitragszahlungen*"

Wie soll ich darauf reagieren? Ich habe angegeben, dass ich maximal einen Umsatz von 1.000 EUR im Jahr machen werde, was wohl möglich auch das Maximum an Umsatz darstellt. Also sollte ich eigentlich von den Beitragszahlungen befreit sein.

Wie gesagt, wie soll ich darauf reagieren?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

Hallo,

bei mir ist es nicht Berlin sondern München. 
Sobald du ein Gewerbe anmeldest, musst du dich normal bei einer IHK bzw HWK (kommt auf das Gewerbe an) anmelden, was bei dir ja schon geschehen ist. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob es regional ist oder ganz Deutschland-weit, aber sobald du unter einer bestimmten Grenze verdienst, musst du nur den Mindest-Beitrag zahlen und das ist bei mir in der Gegend ca 50 €uro für das ganze Jahr.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Quaese (2. April 2010)

Hi,

ruf bei der IHK an und teile mit, welche jährlichen Einkünfte du derzeit hast. Im Allgemeinen solltest du von der Beitragszahlung freigestellt werden, wenn du unterhalb einer Bemessungsgrenze liegst. Wenn ich nicht völlig falsch informiert bin, liegt diese derzeit bei 5200 EUR jährlich.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Hallo!

Scheiss Bürokratie kann ich da nur sagen.
Denn.....


			
				der IHK Berlin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gemäß § 3 Abs. 3 Satz 4 IHK-Gesetz müssen Existenzgründer in den ersten beiden Jahren in der IHK gar keinen Beitrag bezahlen.


Quelle: IHK Berlin

Also erstmal locker durchatmen und Ostern geniessen. 
Danach setzt Du Dich mit der IHK in Verbindung und klärst in aller Ruhe den weiteren Verlauf.

Auch interessant:
Bestandteile des Beitrags
Beitragsrechner 2010 (als MS-Excel Datei)
In Ausnahmefällen: Die Erlassregelung beim Einzelunternehmen

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]


Quaese hat gesagt.:


> Im Allgemeinen solltest du von der Beitragszahlung freigestellt werden, wenn du unterhalb einer Bemessungsgrenze liegst. Wenn ich nicht völlig falsch informiert bin, liegt diese derzeit bei 5200 EUR jährlich.





			
				§3 Abs. 3 Satz 2 IHKG hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht in das Handelsregister eingetragene natürliche Personen und Personengesellschaften, deren Gewerbeertrag nach dem Gewerbesteuergesetz oder, soweit für das Bemessungsjahr ein Gewerbesteuermessbetrag nicht festgesetzt wird, deren nach dem Einkommensteuergesetz ermittelter Gewinn aus Gewerbebetrieb 5.200 Euro nicht übersteigt, sind vom Beitrag freigestellt.


Quelle: Juris (§3 IHKG (Einzelnorm))
 [/edit]


----------



## Promosachse (13. April 2010)

Auch mal hierüber nachdenken: 

http://www.ihk-beitragshilfe.de/

oder auch mal hier stöbern: 
http://www.kammerwatch.de


----------

